

Valve’s Big Picture could be a Linux game console - mtgx
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/16/3652756/valve-big-picture-mode-steam-os-linux-game-console

======
hamidr
I really like the idea behind this. Especially it would be awesome to think of
how Valve can contribute back to open source projects like kernel itself or
helping communities improving their open source drivers.

